# Mal girl in MI



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.malinoisrescue.org/ncentral.shtml#Tika

lady in our group is fostering this little girl
she is so cute, looks like half a Mal at about 40# full grown


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

gone, adopted, thanks


----------

